# Annabelle's at it again



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 6, 2014)

Remember Anne? My little Lamancha who faked labor signs for two months before she finally had her baby Boomer?
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/beginnings-of-labor.24464/
Well shes fat and due on the week of the 14th. Shes been pawing, grunting, passing mucus and losing her ligs on and off for the past month.
I finally brought her into the kidding pen this week and shes already trying to fake me out. But im ready for her this time! Until the 14th rolls around...then i'll be checking every few hours because we all know how Anne is...shes a lair!  

*edit*
Obviously the goat was not in labor for two months...I didn't think I had to actually point this out to anyone. But just in case, i wanted to reiterate, that she likes to pretend, but was not ACTUALLY in labor for two months...


----------



## elevan (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 10, 2014)

Annie's Ligaments 100% vanished tonight...
I am skeptical...But we will see!


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 11, 2014)

I think she really played me good last night. i took some pictures just to be sure, but I think she was lying to me again...


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 11, 2014)

Her pooch looks tight but her udder looks like its filling  good luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 14, 2014)

So shes outside laying down and breathing heavily. I saw some mucus this morning but then again this is the doe that produces mucus for months before she gives birth lol
I am guessing tomorrow, my house mate and husband are hoping for wednesday so they can be home.
We will see!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say she is getting close, BUT after last year I don't want to jinx it so....

She isn't close at all, it will at least another week.....


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 14, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I would say she is getting close, BUT after last year I don't want to jinx it so....
> 
> She isn't close at all, it will at least another week.....


Your anti jinx has worked! Sorta...
She is certainly in labor, she has been on and off again contractions all day. Up down, turn around and give a little push is what shes been up to.
Now her contractions are getting closer together. I really really want to go to bed but i know the second I do she will pop them out, and then when I dont she will wait until tomorrow morning...Ugh...


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 14, 2014)

haha. It must be so exciting. I am hoping for healthy pink sometime soon!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 15, 2014)

Annie is being herself. Shes still having contractions, giving little pushes every now and then, but that is about the extent of it.
So far no babys, but we all know that she is going to drag this out for as long as she physically can!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 15, 2014)

She likes the drama /attention!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 15, 2014)

Question, she has been having contractions since yesterday. She has pushed, but nothing incredibly strong. How long should I let her go before I start to worry?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 15, 2014)

Still nothing. Shes still panting, pawing and having little uncomfortable contractions...
Still no serious pushing.
She is enjoying torturing me...


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure here. If she doesn't seem like she is trying extremely hard, they don't seem to be too painful, and they aren't extremely close together, I would definitely wait for another answer before acting especially since she know how to fake someone out. Good luck


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 15, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> I'm not sure here. If she doesn't seem like she is trying extremely hard, they don't seem to be too painful, and they aren't extremely close together, I would definitely wait for another answer before acting especially since she know how to fake someone out. Good luck


Ugh im really worried shes just pretending and keeping me up for no reason.
I just dont want to end up making a rooky move by leaving her when I should be calling the vet. 
They are not close together, in fact as of right now they seem as though they have stopped all together...If she has discovered how to fake contractions I swear im calling ripplys believe it or not...


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 15, 2014)

haha. That would be hysterical! I've never seen or heard of a doe, or any animals for that fact, fake a contraction!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 16, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> haha. That would be hysterical! I've never seen or heard of a doe, or any animals for that fact, fake a contraction!


Well im not sure whats going on now. Shes not panting, not pushing, not having contractions...She is however pawing and nesting. The babys are not kicking however, and she is obviously in discomfort. 
We are now going on day three of her "pre labor"...


----------



## happy acres (Apr 16, 2014)

Should you call a vet? Just in case I mean? Or at least do you have a stethoscope to listen for heartbeats?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 16, 2014)

happy acres said:


> Should you call a vet? Just in case I mean? Or at least do you have a stethoscope to listen for heartbeats?


I do have a stethoscope, but then again I guess calling the vet just to be safe and let her know whats going on wont be a problem.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 16, 2014)

Do let us know what happens!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 16, 2014)

The vet pretty much said that Annie is acting unusual however given the fluctuating temperatures she is not surprised. She also said that this year she has seen weird things like this happen thanks to the weather.
So, im not allowed to freak out unless her water breaks, she pushes and nothing comes out.
Shes so open you can drive a truck through there, so hopefully tonight or tomorrow she will finally let the baby out...
I should just start expecting some sort of drama from Anne every year.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I would say she is getting close, BUT after last year I don't want to jinx it so....
> 
> She isn't close at all, it will at least another week.....


Shes listening to you...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

And this is how Annie spends her days...Exactly like this...
I cant believe she had contractions four days ago and then just stopped...


----------



## madcow (Apr 17, 2014)

I feel for you, because I'm going through the same thing with Ginger right now.  She's as big as the side of a barn, but I have no bred date and don't have any idea how close we are to the end of her pregnancy.  This is her 3rd kidding and with the other 2 she had a big udder boom the day she kidded.  Although her udder is getting bigger, it's still not taunt or feeling at all completely full.  She is spending more time by herself away from the others and lying down a whole lot more than she normally does.  I check on her several times a day for any changes, but to no avail.  The only change she had was her lady parts looked looser yesterday, but they are back to normal today.  Like you, I just don't know, and it's about to drive me crazy!   I believe God is teaching me patience, of which I have none....  I can't tell you how many batteries we've been through with the baby monitor, but I guess it's a small price to pay for being able to sleep at night.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 17, 2014)

madcow said:


> I feel for you, because I'm going through the same thing with Ginger right now.  She's as big as the side of a barn, but I have no bred date and don't have any idea how close we are to the end of her pregnancy.  This is her 3rd kidding and with the other 2 she had a big udder boom the day she kidded.  Although her udder is getting bigger, it's still not taunt or feeling at all completely full.  She is spending more time by herself away from the others and lying down a whole lot more than she normally does.  I check on her several times a day for any changes, but to no avail.  The only change she had was her lady parts looked looser yesterday, but they are back to normal today.  Like you, I just don't know, and it's about to drive me crazy!   I believe God is teaching me patience, of which I have none....  I can't tell you how many batteries we've been through with the baby monitor, but I guess it's a small price to pay for being able to sleep at night.


If I didnt know her due date then that would have been so much easier...
Then of course she pretended to have contractions X_X
Ugh...I think goats, especially Annie just enjoy screwing with us...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 17, 2014)

They LOVE to mess with our mind!  Evil goats


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok now i'm stumped...
Her due date was the 14th-17th..its now the 18th and shes not looking any different...
Her ligs however are STILL gone...
I can wrap my fingers completely around her tail bone...
Shes enjoying this...


 

 


Now I have no clue whats going on or when shes going to have the babys.
For some reason shes just not letting them out.
And she had  contractions on Monday...They were actual contractions and I have witnesses...*feels slightly insane .* And if you look really close, you can see whats left the the mucus she was trailing this morning...
Brat...


----------



## happy acres (Apr 18, 2014)

Udder looks pretty big. Anyone want to place bets? I say Saturday at 3:30am.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 18, 2014)

I say whenever Blue moon leaves the house


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

I've already left four times 
I went to the feed store, walmart, out on ACO calls...I went for a walk. And I have even started going to bed early in hopes that I would find baby's in the blasted pen!
Never again will I let Hubby get away with NOT writing down the breeding date when he puts Annie in with the buck...
Never ever again...


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 18, 2014)

Her udder is pretty full looking to me. That is usually my clue that it's gonna happen between 12-24 hours. Of course mind never "blow up" until they are that close to kidding. Sounds like your girl is a rascal.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone else want to take "bets" on when my goat will give birth?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

Never mind, situation has been resolved.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't let the bad apple ruin the bunch Blue Moon!


----------



## happy acres (Apr 19, 2014)

what happened?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

To prevent the start or rumors and drama, i'll leave it at yesterday was a very bad day. Trolls seemed to be  popping up EVERYWHERE, on every single forum i'm on. 
And no Annie still hasn't had her baby. The vets coming today to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

Im not going to jinx anything so...
Annie is NOT pushing....I repeat, Annie is NOT pushing!!  Fingers crossed its not another false alarm. The vet said shes definitely dilated, and confirmed that shes just a lair lol


----------



## madcow (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, I'm confused.  Any body got an idea of what's going on here?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

madcow said:


> Ok, I'm confused.  Any body got an idea of what's going on here?


Apparently nothing seeing as how she stopped having the contractions/pushing yet again...
I'm half tempted to call the vet and have them come back to witness Annie's shenanigans so I don't feel like an idiot...


----------



## happy acres (Apr 19, 2014)

You're not, but Annie is really good at being sly.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 20, 2014)

Went outside this morning, saw Annie giving her little pushes like she has been since Monday...Told her she was a lair and walked away.
6:00 pm my roomate rushed in and told me she was pushing out a water bubble!
Twins 
One girl one boy just in time for Easter!!
*edit* Black and white one is the boy, the brown and white one is the girl


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats to Annie!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations.
Beautiful babies.


----------



## NaturesPace (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats to you and Annie! They are beautiful! 

Thanks so much for letting us know


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 20, 2014)

Then right after she had the babies my sheep had a little girl!
Its baby day I guess lol

One more goat to go, and two more sheep.
Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 20, 2014)

So exciting! Hope to see pics of the new baby!

Happy Easter!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe mammy had a baby lol nope...pictures


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok ok i'll post pictures XD
She is a shetland/jacobs appears to be solid back with a white spot on her head. I have a 4 horn jacobs ram who will be bred to mom this fall for pure bred jacobs 




 
There see? it actually happened!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet makes me want Mam lambs even more!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 20, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> How sweet makes me want Mam lambs even more!


Your girl has got to be close. Kora swelled up in her udder and lady parts two weeks ago before she popped them out today. There is hope!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Yea i guess were so anxious cause we thought she was gonna lamb three months ago. Cmon babies


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Mams water broke...  Hopefully its not another false alarm


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> Mams water broke...  Hopefully its not another false alarm


If the water broke theirs no way its a false alarm! Any babys???


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

No i also think it was the mucus plug but shes def pushing


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

We see a hoof


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Our friends are assisting


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hope all goes well!  was 1 leg turned back?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

She did it


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

Woo! Now to wait for the others


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Heres a pic


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Its a gir


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a huge girl! Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

I know isnt she just perfect some of the people from our farm assisted. Mammy was screaming but they got it out and she is darling.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> I know isnt she just perfect some of the people from our farm assisted. Mammy was screaming but they got it out and she is darling.


Good, glad they were able to get the baby out! Is she done? Or is she still pushing?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Good, glad they were able to get the baby out! Is she done? Or is she still pushing?


Looks done to me but you never know. Up within a few minutes and she is nursing


----------



## happy acres (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## madcow (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, when things get moving at your farm they run!  Congratulations to you, the new mothers and the little ones!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!!  Thats awesome!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Everyone meet Lily


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

We see more mucus i think we will get number 2.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!

It may be the afterbirth coming, just so you know!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Mammy is down again


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It may be the afterbirth coming, you so you know!


Its not the afterbirth already came for the first


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

I thought there was another one. Fingers crossed she has it!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

No progress on the second one. I asked our friend to check and make sure it's positioned right


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

Any luck?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Im starting to think no baby. The bigger side of her belly is the rumen side. I feel so blessed i was there. Of course my dad got there after lol he missed it. Bur Lily is so sweet im gonna raise her as a 4h lamb.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

I did my week 1 candle for my bym and at least three have veining ugh so hard to tell , cmon chickies, and today our broody abandoned her perfect week one swedish ducks eggs. God bless our other silkie, she accepted the eggs and saved the day.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 21, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> I did my week 1 candle for my bym and at least three have veining ugh so hard to tell , cmon chickies, and today our broody abandoned her perfect week one swedish ducks eggs. God bless our other silkie, she accepted the eggs and saved the day.


Oh phew, way to go Silkie!
Glad some of your eggs have veins, but I really dont want to hear you complain...not until you try and figure out if there are veins in black copper maran eggs that are so dark that you cant even get the candler to shine through them. @_@ 


luvmypets said:


> Im starting to think no baby. The bigger side of her belly is the rumen side. I feel so blessed i was there. Of course my dad got there after lol he missed it. Bur Lily is so sweet im gonna raise her as a 4h lamb.


Awesome! Im sure she will make a fabulous 4h lamb, which of course you will need to post pictures of!
Lots of pictures


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh yes when i was younger my mom used to yell at me for filling her camera up with photos.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 26, 2014)

Clarice, my Oberhasli/LaMancha cross, did the same damn thing to us a week ago.  She LIED like a rug for DAYS (actually causing me to call out of work one day, DAYS before she actually hatched), with no ligs, full udder, and on/off contractions you could see.  Finally 4p.m. on Easter afternoon, with 6 people coming over for dinner, she decides to get down to business....and push out TRIPLETS.  I guess that's why she went overtime: because of that adorable little bonus girl


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

Cute lol. Mammy teased us forever and eventually pushed out a huge ewe lamb the day after Easter


----------

